# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - alkuvuosi 2007

## Waltsu

Avataanpa Turunkin osalta havaintoketju, jos vaikka joku joskus näkisi jotain enemmän tai vähemmän ihmeellistä Turun joukkoliikenteessä.

Tiistaiaamuna 2.1.2007 linjalla 118 oli Nyholmin auto 13, "Nyholmin värinen" Flyer. Samaisena aamuna 18:lla oli Nyholmin 61 - lyhyt auto telilinjalla siis, mutta lomien takia ei ollut tungosta ainakaan siinä lähdössä, jossa matkustin.

----------


## Naamari

Lehtisen Linjan #3 eli Carrus City L on nykyinen Nyholm 69...

ja keskiviikkoaamulla 3.1.07 linjalla 18 oli Jalon #26 Volvo 8700 teli joka on viihtynyt naantalin linjoilla 11/110...

----------


## -ikarus-

> Lehtisen Linjan #3 eli Carrus City L on nykyinen Nyholm 69...


Juu ja lehtisen linja on ostanut fiftyn nro 3:ksi

----------


## KjaO-K

Olipa tosiaan itsellänikin ajatus tällaisesta ketjusta, mutta alkuvuoden päivät olivat tosiaan ilman Kp-vuoroja, joten taitaapa arki aika tavalliseksi pian taas kääntyä.

Koko viikon oli tosiaan kyllä mukavaa, kun SS:n 88:n (B10R Lahti400 vm 92) tilalla oli Nyholmin MaxCi, joka kuuluu ehdottomasti lempiautoihini matkustaa.

----------


## NK

> ...Tiistaiaamuna 2.1.2007 linjalla 118 oli Nyholmin auto 13, "Nyholmin värinen" Flyer. Samaisena aamuna 18:lla oli Nyholmin 61 - lyhyt auto telilinjalla siis...


Tuo 13 on jokusen kuukauden pörrännyt ainakin linjoilla 116, 118 ja 420-422.
Ja kyllähän tuolla linjalla 18 käsittääkseni saa 2-akselisillakin ajaa lisä-/varavuoroja. Peruskierrossa sitten pitää olla teliauto.




> keskiviikkoaamulla 3.1.07 linjalla 18 oli Jalon #26 Volvo 8700 teli joka on viihtynyt naantalin linjoilla 11/110...


Oisko ollu Scala huollossa ja nykäisty Naantalin 26 tuuraamaan. Samana päivänä Jäkärlä-Paattisten "vakioauto" 27 oli puolestaan Naantalin linjalla. Vaikka tuo 26 onkin 11/110:n vakiokalustoa niin on sitä näkynyt muillakin linjoilla, ainakin 4/40, 6, 18, 32, 190, 191, 320, 420 ja 422.

----------


## Naamari

Tänään Rymättylään ajeli Jalon TOR-730 Volvo B10R Lahti 33! Kuvankin sain otettua kännykällä...

----------


## rheino

Onpas laitettu ajoon vielä vanha auto. Itse olen ajatellut sen jo poistuneen ajat sitten. Turun liikennöitsijöiden kalustolistauksia ei ole millään foorumilla ajantasaistettu. Muutoksia on kyllä tullut aika monella liikennöitsijällä.

----------


## jltku

> Ja kyllähän tuolla linjalla 18 käsittääkseni saa 2-akselisillakin ajaa lisä-/varavuoroja. Peruskierrossa sitten pitää olla teliauto.


Näinhän se asia on, mutta 2.1. on ollut koulujen loma-aikaa, jolloin linjalla 18 ei ole yhtään vara-autoa ajossa. Siis tuolloin on sopimusta rikottu. Ja kohteeseen on alunperinkin pyydetty tarjouksessa teliautoja enemmän kuin linjan 18 peruskiertoihin tarvitaan. Näin on myös teliautojen huoltotarve otettu huomioon.

----------


## -ikarus-

Sopimusrikko!
Seitsikkoa ei tietenkään rangaista, mutta jos Andersson tekee jotain vieläkin pienempää niin heti ollaan latelemassa tarjouskilpailukieltoja ja muita sanktioita  :Mad:

----------


## NK

> Sopimusrikko!
> Seitsikkoa ei tietenkään rangaista, mutta jos Andersson tekee jotain vieläkin pienempää niin heti ollaan latelemassa tarjouskilpailukieltoja ja muita sanktioita


Eipä tuo nyt kamala virhe ole. Jos teliauto on yllättäen hajonnut tms. ja tilalle on otettu äkkiä ensimmäinen mahdollinen auto. Eipä ainakaan ole jäänyt vuoro ajamatta eikä haettu tilalle keltaista korkeaa Ajokkia.

----------


## KjaO-K

Niin ja seitsikkokkin makselee käsittääkseni aika paljon niitä ajamatta jääneitten vuorojen sakkojakin vuositasolla. Muistan jostain lukeneeni. Eli kaikkia kyllä rangaistaan, tiedä sitten ovatko rangaistukset oikeita tai kaikkien kohdalla edes riittäviä.

----------


## -ikarus-

OK.
Toi oli puoliksi vitsailua toi mun juttuni :Smile:

----------


## -ikarus-

Julinilla oli tänään linjalla 18 IKARUS E94!  :Eek:

----------


## KjaO-K

Ja taitaa tosiaan olla Nyholmin 88 poistettu. Alan taas uskoa maailman muuttuvan paremmaksi paikaksi ;-)

----------


## joku ukko

> Ja taitaa tosiaan olla Nyholmin 88 poistettu. Alan taas uskoa maailman muuttuvan paremmaksi paikaksi ;-)


88 oli kylläkin Lehmuksen Hannun auto :-)

----------


## Waltsu

Satamassa tulvii jo toista päivää eikä ykkönen pääse perille asti. Katselmukseni aikana maanantai-iltana 15.1. osa autoista ajoi sataman toimitalon eteen, osa jäi 2. poikkikadulle. Kuviakin on.

Myös Hirvensalossa oli viikonvaihteen aikana poikkeusreittejä - Turun Sanomien mukaan Pikisaarentie oli tulvan vuoksi suljettu.

----------


## -ikarus-

Taas Julin ajoi telilinjaa 18 sillä itä-ikaruksellaan :Confused:  
Ei siinä mitään, ikarukset on kivoja kuten mun nimimerkistäkin voi päätellä :Smile:

----------


## Waltsu

Tiistaina 16.1. löytyi bussit.turku.fi-sivustolta seuraavanlaista tietoa:




> Veden nousu haittaa linjojen 50, 51 ja 53 liikennöintiä Hirvensalossa. 
> 
> Meren pinnan kohotessa on vesi noussut tielle Hirvensalon Lauttarannassa ja Häppilässä.
> 
> Tästä johtuen Hirvensalossa ei toistaiseksi voida liikennöidä normaalein bussireitein. Käytössä ovat seuraavat poikkeusreitit:
> 
> Linjat 50 ja 51 ajetaan Kukolan kautta Oriniemeen, josta samaa reittiä takaisin. Häppilän kautta ei siis ajeta. Häppilään/Häppilästä lähin yhteys vain linjan 53 vuoroilla Särkilahden koulun läheltä Maanpään tienhaarssa.
> 
> Linja 53 ajetaan: Kukola - Toijaistentie – Vanha Kakskerrantie - Pikisaari, josta normaalisti Maanpäähän ja takaisin samaa reittiä.

----------


## Waltsu

24.1.2007 lumipyry sotki Turun liikenteen totaalisesti, mm. neljän jälkeen Hämeenkatu oli aivan tukossa, samoin Helsinginkatu, jossa oli Hämeensillalta katsottuna jonoa silmänkantamattomiin. Matka Halistensillalta Uudenmaankadulle linjalla 55 kesti noin 35 minuuttia. Eivätkä tainneet aikataulut pitää millään muullakaan linjalla illansuussa. Peltikolareissa oli bussejakin osallisena ainakin Aninkaistenkadulla. Liukasta oli mäissäkin, Aurakadulla kävi näin hassusti.

----------


## Waltsu

29.1.2007 oli linjalle 18 päässyt Turkubussin auto 13. ILG oli innostuksesta niin sekaisin, että linjakilpensä teksti oli suurin piirtein "18 HRITU"

Linjalla 55 ajoi keltsu 16 (Ajokki City) useammankin kierroksen.

JCDecaux'n mainostauluihin on ilmestynyt ainakin kaksi erilaista versiota teemasta "Arvokortilla kahdella eurolla kaksi tuntia".

----------


## -ikarus-

Eikös tuon Turkubus 13:n sivunumerokilpi sekoile aina...

----------


## Waltsu

Se oli etulinjakilpi.

----------


## Waltsu

> JCDecaux'n mainostauluihin on ilmestynyt ainakin kaksi erilaista versiota teemasta "Arvokortilla kahdella eurolla kaksi tuntia".


Kolmannenkin löysin, mainoskavalkadi täällä. Kaupan päälle muitakin helmikuisia otoksia.

----------


## Waltsu

Tänään 26.2.2007 tuli bongattua linja-autoasemalta MaxCi Vainion väreissä. Illemmalla tuo näytti tekevän lähtöä Paraisten linjalle.

----------


## KjaO-K

Kerrassaan vinkeän näköinen auto. Ehdottomasti koematkustettava, allekirjoittaneesta on tullut MaxCi-fani ;-)

Kilvityksistä puheenollen Nyholmin vastaavassa 56:ssa lukee Turku-Raisio-Masku-_Nousianen_

----------


## Eppu

Tämä saattaisi hyvinkin olla tämä bussi, Ruotsista siis uitettu. Enpä vaan sitä tiedä, mihin tahtiin nuo busmarketin ilmoitukset poistetaan kun autoja menee kaupaksi.

----------


## Miska

> Tämä saattaisi hyvinkin olla tämä bussi, Ruotsista siis uitettu. Enpä vaan sitä tiedä, mihin tahtiin nuo busmarketin ilmoitukset poistetaan kun autoja menee kaupaksi.


Ettei noita seutu-lahtikoita olis ollut isompikin sarja myynnissä. Jostain tuli mieleen 7 kpl, mutta voin olla väärässäkin...

----------


## kuukanko

Tuosta lahtikkosarjasta on juttua Buss Snackissa.

Alun perin sarja on ollut 9 bussin suuruinen (Busslink-numerot 4559 - 4563, 4360 - 4362, 4365). Busslinkin hävittyä Taalainmaan liikenteen busseista 7 kpl löysi töitä elokuussa alkavasta Nynäshamnin sopimuksesta SL-liikenteessä. SL-liikenteeseen menevistä busseista ensimmäiset on juuri saatu maalattua punaisiksi, sinne menee 4360 - 62, 4365 ja 4560 - 62. Tuo Turkubusille myyty auto on 4559 ja 4563 on vielä myynnissä.

----------


## Eppu

> Busslinkin hävittyä Taalainmaan liikenteen busseista 7 kpl löysi töitä elokuussa alkavasta Nynäshamnin sopimuksesta SL-liikenteessä.


Näinpä tosiaan taisi käydä. Muutamia kuvia löytyi aiheesta naapurimaan ss-forumista. Linkki.

----------


## Waltsu

> Kilvityksistä puheenollen Nyholmin vastaavassa 56:ssa lukee Turku-Raisio-Masku-_Nousianen_


Samainen painovirhe taitaa olla monessa muussakin autossa.

----------


## JSL

Tänään oli SL:n 103 420:ssä. Viimeksi olen sen nähny Kouvolassa noin vuosi aikaa ja silloin jo valkoisena, autohan oli alunperin TLO-väreissä.

----------


## -ikarus-

Yksi Simon teli-Scaloista oli eilen ykköslinjalla...

----------


## Eira

> Yksi Simon teli-Scaloista oli eilen ykköslinjalla...


Oliko normaaliykkönen (Satama-Lentoasema), vaiko vuorolaivaykkönen (Satama-Kauppatori) ?

----------


## -ikarus-

> Oliko normaaliykkönen (Satama-Lentoasema), vaiko vuorolaivaykkönen (Satama-Kauppatori) ?


En seurannut.
Näin kaukempaa että Uncle Simon teli-scala kääntyi eerikinkadulta aurakadulle satamaan päin

Asiasta toiseen... Missä Raba on?  :Eek:  
Kymppilinjalla on ollut pari viikkoa E94:sia ja Steyrejä

----------


## Waltsu

> Yksi Simon teli-Scaloista oli - - ykköslinjalla...


Pannaanpa tuosta ihmeestä kuvakin näytille!

----------


## Eira

> Pannaanpa tuosta ihmeestä kuvakin näytille!



Pystyykös teli-Scala tekemään uukkarin tuosta pysäkitä yhtä ketterästi kuin vakiobussi?

----------


## -ikarus-

> Pystyykös teli-Scala tekemään uukkarin tuosta pysäkitä yhtä ketterästi kuin vakiobussi?


Jos tila loppuu niin voihan sitä yrittää mennä börssin seinän läpi   :Twisted Evil:  
Ei olisi eka kerta  :Laughing:

----------


## JSL

Tänään repi Ihalan-Metsäaron alueella pysäkkikatoksia Mannerkaivuun teipeissä oleva Åkermanni, (huom.Veli Hyyryläisen firmoja).

----------


## JSL

Tänään ajeli Linnankatua puolenpäivän aikoihin Anderssonin "Juho"-haitaribussi. Sama auto tuli vastaan n.1445 Härkämäen ja Ihalan liittymien välillä Naantalin pikatiellä. Auto tuli kaupungilta.

----------

